# Back at deadlifting.



## Ardor (Sep 6, 2015)

My legs, back, shoulders, and a$$ are sore.  I was able to deadlift for 6 15-20 Second intervals yesterday for the first time since I blew out my back.  I apologize for the out of nowhere enthusiasm but this is huge for me and had to share it. I'm back on track and appear to be achieving much more than the f***tard doc said I would by now. 

For those who don't know. I was out of commission for 4 years after a lower back injury that happened in 2010 while at work. So far since the start of 2015 I haven't missed more then a few training days in the gym and have been steadily increasing the poundages. Still got the spare tire but being that I've been doing more and more cardio post weight session and watching more of what I consume I think that I'll be back by next summer.  

Doc never said I wouldn't walk again or anything like that but said that my days of lifting are done. Beginning my 9th straight month back in the gym and steadily growing proves that they don't f***ing know everything.


----------



## Aopocetx (Sep 6, 2015)

He's pretty much definitely gonna tell you to stop just because if he told you to go ahead and lift and you suffered further injury, some would say he could be held liable.

As for your progress, congrats man! I hope it keeps getting better.


----------



## mickems (Sep 6, 2015)

Ardor said:


> My legs, back, shoulders, and a$$ are sore.  I was able to deadlift for 6 15-20 Second intervals yesterday for the first time since I blew out my back.  I apologize for the out of nowhere enthusiasm but this is huge for me and had to share it. I'm back on track and appear to be achieving much more than the f***tard doc said I would by now.
> 
> For those who don't know. I was out of commission for 4 years after a lower back injury that happened in 2010 while at work. So far since the start of 2015 I haven't missed more then a few training days in the gym and have been steadily increasing the poundages. Still got the spare tire but being that I've been doing more and more cardio post weight session and watching more of what I consume I think that I'll be back by next summer.
> 
> Doc never said I wouldn't walk again or anything like that but said that my days of lifting are done. Beginning my 9th straight month back in the gym and steadily growing proves that they don't f***ing know everything.



Great work brother. Just remember to listen to your body and be safe. Other than that, go on and kill it.


----------



## bugman (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulations!   Awesome job.


----------



## GSgator (Sep 7, 2015)

That's awsome news bro. My doc told me I would  never lift again 18 months later I was in the best shape of my life. 2 exercises I had to stop unfortunately we're squats and dead lifts with my disc Injuries I feel I got a second chance and I dont want to make them any worse.


----------



## Ardor (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm really stoked. Yea the doc did tell me that it's his recommendation that I dont lift anymore. He told me to stay active though and walk...really, me walk, REALLY!!!  I can't do that and I won't give in either. I'm living proof that if you truly want to get back then GET OFF YOUR ASS AND GET BACK.  Sorry, a tad excited. But seriously. So many of my co workers have given up and gone the veggie route and I see what happens as we get older. There is no rewind here guys. We have to keep pushing forward. There are so many things the human body can overcome and the ability that it has to be able to turn a weakness into a strength is incredible. 3 years ago if you told me I'd be back I'd have said yea right. Tell me another fable. But it's true.

In a way I'm typing to keep myself motivated and moving forward but maybe there's someone out there that's reading this saying bullshit. I'm here to tell you that it's true dude. It used to take me 30 minutes to get out of bed in the morning. Not get read for work and leave the house. 30 minutes to just roll out of bed to get my ass to the bathroom to wash up. 30 minutes of me trying to huff and puff to find the angle of less pain to get out of bed to be upright. Looking back it seriously sucked. I don't know how I made it through those days. 

Sorry if I'm ranting on and on guys. I'm just really ecstatic that I'm making forward progress and I thank you all for the encouragement.


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 7, 2015)

Brother, this is great to hear. Just make sure to curb you enthusiasm when it come to pushing through greater pain.  Its better to stop early and tell yourself you'll make it up next time than push through and fukk yourself up worse. Keep the moral high and carry on bro!


----------



## Ardor (Sep 7, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Brother, this is great to hear. Just make sure to curb you enthusiasm when it come to pushing through greater pain.  Its better to stop early and tell yourself you'll make it up next time than push through and fukk yourself up worse. Keep the moral high and carry on bro!




For sure bro.


----------



## Ardor (Sep 15, 2015)

***Update...3 sets of 225 for 10-12 reps. Slow with extremely strict form. Yes it's not crazy weight but for the second time deadlifting in over 4 years after the set back I think this is HUGE!  No pain only some sore muscle and totally mobile. I think it's safe to say that I'm making progress.


----------

